# 1969 convertible What goes here?



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of the front windshield trim on my '69 vert. It was removed when I got the car. If I were to screw it down, it mounts flush to the windshield. However, it looks as if the winshield washer tubes mounted to the cowl underneath it. Also, there is no rubber type moulding or anything. I woundn't think it rubs on the glass or should let water under it. The resto guide is not helping me and I cant find close-up pics on the internet. I'll attach a second pic if it removed as well.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

*Second pic*

Looks like there are some clip attachments for a moulding piece. I doubt I'd use the winshield wash function much since I keep it clean and dont drive in the rain. I was thinking a line of silicone to keep out water, pine needles and grime. However, if the parts are cheap enough, I'd like to keep it correct.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what your asking, but don't silicone that trim down to the windshield. It's okay if water can get behind it, the inner cowl area drains and yes, it lays right on the glass, it may scratch the glass over time. Sometimes that trim will tuck under the side trim before it gets screwed down.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

*Second mystery*

Here is the A post/pillar where the door hinges on. The hole for the power window grommet has been covered up with some sort of bondo/fiberglass with a tin foil layer on top. Not sure why. I dont think my car had power windows.It appears to have factory roll-up mechanisms. The hole in the door is also open. Should I plug it? The passenger side is much worse. The hole has been enlarged irregularly. Again, Not sure why. I'd bet the driver side would look as bad if I removed the filler garbage. So, what do I do? 

A. Remove the doors, cut a square hole and weld a filler piece?(lots of work)

B. Clean it up, Fiberglass the passenger side and paint it before reinstalling the front fenders? (no door removal) But I hate fiberglass. 

C. Not worry about it.

BTW, I have plugs for the doors and the car is a driver, not a show winner. Any ideas on why this was cut out? Did non-power window cars have holes with plugs inthe A-post? Maybe a prior owner was looking to add power windows? 

Thanks,

J


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I'm not sure what your asking, but don't silicone that trim down to the windshield. It's okay if water can get behind it, the inner cowl area drains and yes, it lays right on the glass, it may scratch the glass over time. Sometimes that trim will tuck under the side trim before it gets screwed down.


You see the clip about 6" to the left of the wiper rotor in the second picture? It sits in a channel uner the windshield and looks to keep the windhield in place and is cupped like it holds a round rubber bead moulding. If this is not sealed, I would think water and dirt would collect in the channel and cause rusting out over time. It's not flat. It has that channel. If it were flat, water would run into the cowl and escape out the drains on the bottom. The trim does tuck under the side windshield trim.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's all normal. That clip does hold the windshield in place untill that gooey sealant is set up. That's all sealed up with the glue that holds the glass in, so you're all set. :cheers


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. I'll screw it down and call it good. How about the A-post question?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure why those holes are there, possably a stereo was installed or something? I would look for some rubber plugs the correct size or fix the holes by patching with metal.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The stereo idea was my first guess too. But it's way to far under the dash for speaker mounting and the holes are not perfectly round cut. Does anyone know if non-power window cars had holes here with plugs? I would guess it did for the vents on Non-ac cars. Mine's AC. I suppose I'll fabricate cover plates and bolt them on.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't bolt them in, I'd weld them and then smooth it all out so you couldn't see them. Bolts sticking out will look like hell.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll consider it. Doing it properly would require door removal and I'm not sure I want to get into that before this rapidly-approaching driving season


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, I carefully cut some patches and welded them in. Had more access than I thought. I guess I was just being lazy. The job didn't take long at all.


----------

